# rack and pinion leak 2003 altima



## nissantrot (Jan 7, 2007)

I have a leak from the rack and pinion. Is there quick fix or does the whole thing need to be replaced. Also is this covered by nissan or am I on my own again.


----------



## Toolman5523 (May 23, 2007)

if it is the rack that is leaking, then yes you have to change the entire rack. factory warranty is i believe 3year 36k. i don't think this falls under powertrain warr.


----------

